# Pine Cone Bottle Stopper



## rizaydog (Sep 1, 2012)

I cast this short fat pine cone a few weeks ago.  I gave it a turn this week.  Looks pretty good.  Tell me what you think.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Elegant*

Ray,

Looks great.  If you were to sell it I believe it could sell for a good price.

Looks so very natural.

Charlie


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks good. Are you using Alumilite or PR?  I have a larger pinecone I want to cast and make a small something out of, like a box or vase.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I use silmar 41 for my casting. The box and vase sound like a good idea.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 1, 2012)

Sweet! That really looks nice, great work!


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice depth in the casting.

Are you using a vaccuum or something, or just a really slow pour to keep the bubbles from showing up?  





Scott (keep getting little bubbles) B


----------



## shull (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful work,  I really like the depth and clarity.  I really need to try my hand at casting soon, I've only had my HF pot for 1.5 years and never got any further than converting it.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Actually, you are going to think I am crazy.  I don't use any vacuum chamber when casting.  I pour fast as I can too.  I make a ton of bubbles when I stir the pr.  I made a stir stick from a paint can lid opener and attach it to a cordless drill.  This makes short work of the mixing but makes a lot of tiny bubbles.  These seem to dissipate within minutes.  I think its the size of the bubbles???


----------



## Tom T (Sep 2, 2012)

Those are really nice.  Very cool.


----------



## corian king (Sep 2, 2012)

Really nice! Great work!!


----------

